# Starting College, Freaking out!



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

So I'm moving into my dorm tomorrow and college begins the following Monday. I'm just so anxious as I don't know what to expect, but I know this is what every freshmen is going through. I'm planning on going to the freshmen activities so I can hopefully make some friends. What I just wanted was some advice from people who've been in my shoes before. I'm just so worried I won't be able to make friends and nothing will have changed from high school. Please, anyone, some advice?


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

There will be a ton of activities for incoming freshman to get to know one another on your floor/in your building... usually headed by the dorm assistant. GO TO THEM ALL. You'll have to introduce yourself, but at least you'll be able to put some names to a couple faces.

Oh, you'll have plenty of options to make friends. It's just a matter of putting yourself out there. Of course, the best time to do that is when everyone is new and doesn't know anyone. It is absolutely critical to put yourself out there as much as you can the first week. Get to know some people.

Once classes start up, there will still be a ton of people around. However, everyone settles into a routine, including yourself, and it makes it that much harder.

One more thing, leave your door open when you're there. It'll make you more approachable, especially when the "social" people come by.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

I had trouble meeting people even though I did go to all the meet and greet events and tried clubs. However, they are good tools to use. Also keep and open mind if people invite you places. Even if you might not like that person, maybe they have a friend you'll meet through them that you do like. You gotta know people to meet people (which is a real catch 22). I met most of the people I knew at my old university through my roommates. I also met my roommate for the next year in my dorm common room. I would suggest not working in your dorm EVER. Take your homework to the library, common room, or other public spaces. The more you are around people the more likely someone is to ask you something or start up a convo. 

Also stupid youtube videos are great for meeting people. I used to show stuff on my computer to people in the common room a lot and it got me invited to parties (kind of a third wheel, but still going out).


----------

